# First utility leg!!!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Need I say more!









We debuted yesterday in Utility A and had a great run but a couple of little goofs kept us from qualifying. Our second time ever in UA...we got our first Q and a first place! Good Boy Lars!!!! He got an egg, ham, and cheese sandwich from Dunkin' Donuts for a job well done because it was too early in the morning for cheeseburgers from McDonalds. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Super sweet!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! Way to go Lars!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thank you!!! I am so, so happy!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I know I already congratulated you, but this deserves another woohoo!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy that you received a not only a Q, but first place too ... nice going.

When I was young, my mom would buy me an ice cream for being good in church on Sundays. lol


----------



## BlackHaus (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats to you guys!!


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations again!


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> Need I say more!
> 
> View attachment 146465
> 
> ...




Huge congrats! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks again all of you! We're going to try again in UA the first weekend of May. I have some time to work on green dog and green handler issues we had over the weekend. So, back to the drawing board so to speak.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope you are just as successful in May!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

OMG....me too! I would die if we got another leg or even his title in two weekends!


----------

